# Is prop building Fine Art?



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

A lot of the stuff seen here is crafted with a true mastering of the 'medium' and strong artistic thought. Be it paper mache, melted plastic, or electronics, but would you consider it fine art? How much does a ground breaker really differ from a sculpture? Any thoughts on this?

I have been an active member of my local art community for years, being a Computer 3D Artist by trade and having been a more active painter in the past. Also considering that I live out in the country and never get ToT'ers to see the stuff I've been making, and the fact that I like to rock the establishment, :biggrinvil:, I've taken it upon myself to test this topic myself.

I have entered This groundbreaker into my local art leagues fall art show, as a Mixed Media/3D piece. It is a judged and awarded show, granted that there are enough other entries in that category. I will know tomorrow night after the judging and award ceremony how it all goes down. 

Best part for me however, is that this fellow will be sitting in a gallery, open to the public on the town square, for the entire month of October, amazing and disgusting the local population.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fine art? In a word, yes, especially the ones you make Here is a definition I found on line and I believe the best props fit perfectly.



1. Creative art, esp. visual art, whose products are to be appreciated primarily or solely for their imaginative, aesthetic, or intellectual content

2. An activity requiring great skill or accomplishment


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Art is in the eye of the beholder. To most haunters, our work is art. Good luck with the art show. Your ground breaker is a work of art, and deserves to be seen.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Your ground breaker is a work of art, and deserves to be seen.


I agree, it's Awesome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Absolutely a work of art. Good luck!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Your groundbreaker is amazing and most definitely fine art! Best of luck to you in the competition! There's an international art competition hosted in my town every year called ArtPrize. For years, I have tinkered with the idea of entering, not to win, just so I could be part of it. I just never get the gumption to do it. Kudos to you for putting your creation out there! I think maybe we haunters underestimate our craft as art because we have such a different mindset for what we make. Your groundbreaker is absolutely a sculpture, and a darn good one.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

nixie said:


> Your groundbreaker is amazing and most definitely fine art! Best of luck to you in the competition! There's an international art competition hosted in my town every year called ArtPrize. For years, I have tinkered with the idea of entering, not to win, just so I could be part of it. I just never get the gumption to do it. Kudos to you for putting your creation out there! I think maybe we haunters underestimate our craft as art because we have such a different mindset for what we make. Your groundbreaker is absolutely a sculpture, and a darn good one.


I think that is often the case. Or we think 'normal' people will be freaked out by it, especially by the older folks, but when I dropped it off and unveiled it (had it under a sheet) everyone was like 'that's awesome!" and "soo cool!" So maybe it'll pan out. 

I'm putting my creative works out there as part of my job, so I'm used to it now, but You should go for it and submit to that art show next time. Don't know until you try!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Report in as soon as you get any feedback.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yes it is ..art comes in all forms shapes ans sizes ..GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Certainly, props can be fine art. Many are. Some are more mechanical marvels than true art. A lot of artistic talent goes into the creation of a lot of pieces I have seen here.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Most definitely.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would much much rather look at home made Halloween art than the stuff I ahve seen in most art gallerys. Maybe I just don't get some art. I know what I like, and creepy Halloween stuff is it, so absolutely it is art to me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

No question about it.....ART


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I believe Stolloween had one of his pieces entered in a art show too. I love your piece. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

I have always attested that art is something, anything created to evoke emotions. We intend to create pieces that strike a fine balance of emotions such as fear, disgust, discomfort, as well as enjoyment, excitement, and amusement. Therefore I truly believe that what we do is indeed an artform simply because our creations exist soley for the purpose of evoking specific emotions. Whether others believe what we do can be considered "art" is a trivial matter. Is a painting by Vincent van Gogh hanging is some swank art museum just as beautiful as a mural pained by some rattle-can graffiti artist underneath a bridge overpass? Nonetheless, kudos to you for shaking up the status quo with a gorgeous groundbreaker!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

How could this NOT be considered fine art? Tell me!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JD, you slay me


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

nixie said:


> There's an international art competition hosted in my town every year called ArtPrize. For years, I have tinkered with the idea of entering, not to win, just so I could be part of it. I just never get the gumption to do it.


I too have tinkered with building a piece for ArtPrize...maybe in 2013?

My definition of art is anything that was created with the intent of creating an emotional response. Your groundbreaker made me happy so in my book it's art. Great work!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, small update, I got my dates wrong and the awards at the show won't be announced until the 12th. However the show has been open to the public, and this fellow as created quite a stir. Children keep wanting to touch it to 'set it off' like the ones in stores, and at least one lady was genuinely frightened when rounding a corner and coming face to face with him. So I am pleased.

On another note, I have also been setting as a vender with my wife all weekend on the town square for out local Homecoming festival (selling handmade jewelery) I had my first four fellows in attendance here as well. (here's a pic) They caused quite a stir, and one fellow even got sold!

The funny part however whas on the way home. Got stopped by State Police at a DUI checkpoint the set up.

"Sir, do you know you have a skeleton in the back seat?"

"umm.., yeah, about that.. er.. nevermind the zombies in back., I don't know them, they just asked for a ride..." LOL!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sytnathotep said:


> On another note, I have also been setting as a vender with my wife all weekend on the town square for out local Homecoming festival (selling handmade jewelery) I had my first four fellows in attendance here as well. (here's a pic) They caused quite a stir, and one fellow even got sold!


You should have had the ground breakers wear the jewelry.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> You should have had the ground breakers wear the jewelry.


You have no idea how hard it was not to...lol


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Is it art, certainly. I sometimes struggle with the various terms for art though and their many grey areas; fine art, outsider art, low-brow art, found art, pop-art, sculpture, arts and crafts, etc. Prop building creates art for sure, just not sure how I'd label them individually, or if I want to! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that police story, Syt


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely, this is art! Just in an outside-the-box way. With yours being so different, you're bound to win.  They are really nice looking groundbreakers.

Loved the police story too! The officer probably went home or to the station and started with "you're not going to believe what happened to me at the checkpoint".


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, tonight finally the epic conclusion! The picture says it best.










Yip, to my surprise, my fine dead fellow was awarded 'Best in Show' the highest award to be given, out of over 60 entries. I'll admit I was hoping to place, but didn't expect to take home the show. lol

Aside from the ribbon, I got a nice cash prize, and likely best of all, my photo beside this rotten guy will be in the local newspaper! XD

So I guess this really does make props building fine art then huh? 
And I must say, the ceramic candle pumpkin thingy was also really cool. Glad to see it placed too. XD

Thanks Every one!


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

First. Awesome man. He really is a piece of art!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic! Well deserved too! Congrats!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!! It's yummy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations on a well-deserved win and I'm happy to know that the judges are as warped as we are


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

That rocks! grats.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You know, it's funny, most of what we now call fine art was commercial art at the time it was created. The great masters were painters and sculptures for hire. There was no such thing as photography at the time so people were hired to paint portraits, write and play music, create sculptures to fit a desire, theme, and space.
So the answer to the original question is "yes, it can be". Is it all fine art? No, but like any other medium, pieces can be the more mundane production stuff, or true pieces of creativity.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the Best in Show. I guess that goes to show you that others see your work as art also.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations! My faith in mankind has been restored!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I think props are a blend of art and science... Say more DaVinci thanrembrant...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats on winning!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations!!


----------

